# Newb question - Best Stock Photo site?



## Dave2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a better paying Stock Photography website than Can Stock Photo? By better paying I mean pays the best commissions to Stock Photographers themselves Canstocks commisions are as follows.

Member Download
-----------Retail 	Return
Small----$1.50    $0.50 (33%)
Medium--$3.00 	$1.75 (58%)
Large----$4.50   $3.00 (67%)

Guest Download
-----------Retail 	Return
Small----$3.00 	  $1.00 (33%)
Medium--$4.25     $2.50 (59%)
Large----$6.00 	  $4.00 (67%)

Compare this with Istock's commission structure which is not that great for Photographers (But it is cheapest for designers to download).

-----------Retail   Return
Small-----$0.50    $0.10(20%)
Medium--$1.00    $0.20(20%)
Large-----$1.50    $0.30(20%)

As you can see the return for photographers is ten times more on Can Stock Photo. Does anyone know of any other Stock Photo sites that pay better than this?

People in othe forums where I have posted have mentioned IstockPro but There is a barrier to entry with Istock Pro that  Canstock Photo does not have, you have to have a minimum portfolio of 100 photos available to view online (at 100% of their original resolution), and if they think your portfolio of at least 100 photos is worthy and it is selected then you can become a member.

I dont have a portfolio of 100pics yet :cry: 

By the way My Istock Portfolio can be seen here, and this is my Canstock Photo Portfolio.


----------

